# 2000 Maxima struts?



## dmaxima (Mar 13, 2006)

Guys, I have a 2000 Maxima and I am getting ready to replace the struts.
Doing the work myself. Trying to make sure I have all the parts I need before
I start tearing it apart. Has anyone ever replaced their own struts and when
you pulled the springs off you realized that you forgot to buy those tube covers that go over the ends of coil springs? Realizing that the covers are split in about 12 plc's. Did anyone ever replace those with say thin walled rubber hose instead of the original equipment hard plastic tubing that it seems you can only buy at the dealer and the cost is $46.00? You have got to be kidding me I told the parts guy at Nissan here in Cincinnati, Ohio where I live!! I am ready to start replacing the struts but I don't want to get in a situation where I tear it down and realize I need those parts. Can't let my car sit for a day. Need to get this work done in one day. HELP! Thanks!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Dust boots. Yeah you kinda need them. They prevent dirt from contaminating the seals. If the dealer price is too much, try an auto parts store. They may be cheaper. Something else to consider would be upper strut bearings for the front. Theyre cheap plastic pieces that look like they come in a McDonalds Happy Meal, but they are important.
Do you have all the tools to do this job? Spring compressors?


----------



## nelsito65 (Jan 12, 2007)

I replaced all the struts and shocks in my car recently and did not see the need to replace the spring end covers. I did, however, covered them in electric tape as a way to reinforce them and hold them in place.
Agreed on replacing the struts bearings as well. I went ahead and replaced the whole strut mount assemblies which come with the bearings.
Get a spring compressor (available as a loaner at some autopart stores).


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Ah, so you also used electrical tape to reenforce the spring isolators. Nice.


----------



## dmaxima (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. guys. Yes I do have isolators and bearing mounts and dust
boots as well. The electrical tape on the cover ends is a good idea! As long as the tape doesn't start coming off after awhile. Do they still make two way electrical tape?
You older folks remember don't we! Sticky on both sides! That to me seems like it would
hold up longer than regular electrical tape. Just my opinion! I am replacing everything except the coil springs. Going with Monroe sensa-trac struts. Gotta be better than what
comes on these cars from the factory. I have a 69 superbee that rides smoother than this car!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Monroes...blah. I've never had them last a single day on my cars. 2 Maxima's and the fronts were trash before I even finished the job. The shaft of the strut always rounded off and destroyed both it and the upper strut mounts.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh, and Gabriel struts are even worse.


----------



## stmartinez (Jan 28, 2010)

You guys would recommend what brand?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Are you looking for an OEM replacement?
Are you lowered or have any plans to lower your car?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Do some KYB struts, strut mounts and dustboot/bumpstops! Coil spring isolators can be ordered from the stealership! GL


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

OK getting ready to do the same. I need new bearings as the one on the passanger side died. Does any one have part #s and price for the whole strut mount assemblies? I might just replae the bearings if its too much more. 

My company called me when I went on vacation last week to tell me that I no longer have a job b/c they are closeing the doors, So money is a bit tight


----------

